# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Concept art from my new superhero comic 'Gods'

## Michael Anden

Forcefield projector station within first layer of mountain fortress interior. Like this one a lot, but it's going to mean I have to step up my game with the design of the mountain fortress exterior...




Concept sequential pages

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Very good. Is this a web comic? or printed book?

----------


## Michael Anden

Thanks, EP- glad you like it. I'm going to be approaching publishers who might interested in producing a printed comic with free digital version- along with an option of cheaper digital version only... watch this space!

----------


## Neil Kapit

Extremely detailed and unique. Designs and layouts are superb; I will DEFINITELY watch this space.

----------


## Michael Anden

Thanks Neil. The designs are meant to evoke a 'used universe'- I kind of feel we don't get to see much of that lately, especially with so much CGI in movies these days- imagery that, it seems to me, a lot comics tend to imitate. Not that I exactly know what the hell I'm doing!


Some more sketches, apologies for the lined paper- these were done as sidebars to script notes, prior to figuring they maybe turned out interesting enough for display. 


Cade's battleblade is enriched by sorcery, enabling it to be ‘sawmilled’ in the direction of incoming debris or enemy artillery, providing a defensive canopy of whizzing metal.





Odds n' ends





Infirmary med vorg; Cade Cyger's Diamondback Interceptor; Light Council twin-engine Skyraider; Slayer Rayken Shorde (close-up); thumbnail study of Theeldoran Library lobby.

----------


## Ghost

Nice concepts Michael. I know world-building can be a pain, can be alot of fun too.

----------


## Michael Anden

Thanks Ghost- you're not wrong. Coming up with stuff from the forks and spoons up is no picnic, but I reckon few things are as rewarding too.


Medical droid 'Jeeg' whips across roiling battlefields either patching up the greviously wounded or putting them out of their misery, depending on the severity of their messed-upness. The Hypocratic oath doesn't get much of a look-in when half the dying are likely to Turn (into)...





...lifeless, soul-sucking Gaunts. You may know some of them.





Master sergeant Vansonn'Vance' Hillbrandt performs the blunt, heavy-duty frontline wetworks that could be termed as mass personnel demolition.

----------


## Michael Anden

Hyperion battlecruiser concept (side view)



Hyperion color study

----------


## Michael Anden

Final design and four prelim roughs for the 'Jackal' tank bikes that will feature  in the second part of the _Gods_ British comic book trilogy. These all-terrain attack vehicles feature two elongated, tilting treads that sprout climbing crampons, enabling their riders to storm even the sheer cliffs of the titan enemy mountain 'Ryzar'.

_"They'll get you where you need to go, alright. What'll be left of you, anyhow."_

----------


## Michael Anden

couple more Jackal thumbnails

----------


## Michael Anden

Battlelord 'Straaken'. 

Remember when you saw the trailer for the Spielberg 'War of the Worlds' and caught a glimpse of the tripod pilot aliens, and thought they were gonna look frightening and cool? 

When I finally got round to doing a rendition of what I thought I saw, this was the result: still nothing like what I thought I saw. 

But I kind of like him anyway.

_"Hell's he looking at us like that for?"
"It's not me he's looking at... sorry, Dyler- you're on your own!"_
_"Hell's he looking at us like that?"
"Ain't me he's looking at... sorry, Dyler- you're on your own!"_

----------


## Michael Anden

Major Cade Cyger character concept (revised from the tan jacket number)

_"Wait!! You'll wake the dale guardian!"_



'Nargun'- an incorporeal demon from the planet Aldar's Dark Age. Interesting note about the lined note paper- most of these babies weren't really whipped up for public consumption or intended to be formal concept art, just side scrawls beside my script notes- but hopefully they're interesting enough for those who are big into  pre-production stuff.

----------


## Michael Anden

Concept sketch of Sergeant Daniel Foley. 



_"Jonesy!! Two on the pipe- lock it up!!"_

----------


## Michael Anden

Concept sketch of _Gods_ druid Halsen Archard 

_'Actually, I think you'll find this is exactly the right time for one of my lame parlour tricks.'_


More Nargun...




'No-one conquers death. Death conquers you.'

----------


## Michael Anden

Mountain fortress exterior sketch (top tenth of stucture)




Early color study of Cade and Nargun (on the same side?)




Mountain fortress- interior tunnels

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel (sans word balloon)...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Sol

I love the colouring and the outlay, this is wonderful!

----------


## Michael Anden

> I love the colouring and the outlay, this is wonderful!


Thanks Sol, the colouring is meant to be a big part of the vibe. I'm a huge fan of the horror movie Suspiria, which took the Technicolor dye process in film traditionally used for family-friendly fare such as 50s musicals and the Wizard of Oz, and subverted it into a kind of engine for jarring, discombobulation. Not that that is the effect I'm necessarily going for here, but maybe something that straddles both worlds (as opposed to neither, hopefully!). Protracted explanation over, hope you continue to drop in, and check out the comic series when it eventually hits!

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

03%u00252B%u00252526%u00252B04%u00252B%u00252B%u00252528panel%u00252B12%u00252529%u00252B5%u0025.jpg

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## SmileTitans

I'd like to see more and chat about publishing. Please email me at: info@smiletitans.com.

----------


## Michael Anden

Thanks, SmileTitans, I'll drop you a line.

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panels...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panels...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

/07%2528panel1%2529H%2Bsmall.jpg[/img]

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Schedya

Looks great Michael

----------


## Michael Anden

Thanks, Schedya. Look out for news coming soon about the release of the comic!

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panels...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...



Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------


## Michael Anden

Next panel...

----------

